# Last yrs Badger cull cost £9.8 MILLION -



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

£5,200 per badger - even higher than Care for the wild estimated! What a waste if tax payers money - worse still, what a waste of innocent lives.

BBC1_Points West 14Nov14 - Video Dailymotion

.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Austerity? What austerity?


----------

